# Kindle DX: Favorite book light??



## lisalealea (Nov 26, 2008)

Any opinions on a book light that will light the whole screen rather evenly?  Should I get 2 book lights?  Love that big screen, just trying to figure out how to work with it....


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Mr Manou is very happy with the Belkin booklight for his Kindle DX.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Just found a mightybright light for kindle They are $20 and clamp onto the side of the kindle. They are designed for the K2 and DX only. They appear to be similar in design to the M-edge light but do not require the holder that the M-edge light does.  Found it on ebay and also on the mightybright.com site. ANyway I ordered one because, like you, I want a more even light spread and this looks like it will fit the bill just right.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I use a Belkin on my DX and it lights up the whole page


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got the mightybright clip on light and I like it. However the Belkin clip on puts out a lot more light. Of all the lights I hve tried so far I think my favorite is the Belkin clipon. The light is warmer and doesn't put out as much of a glare as the others.


----------



## Josh_Stallings (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a kandle and it only covers about had the screen on my DX I shall have experiment with Belkin mightybright.  I'll post a review once I get it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

Here's an image I just took of our new e-Luminator Touch Booklight with a DX. The new light also has a paperclip support arm so you do not necessarily need one of our jackets. It will clip on to most other jackets as well.










If anyone else has used our new light with a DX, we would love to hear about it.

Thanks,

j


----------



## TripletDad (Jul 30, 2010)

The  Beam N Read LED 3 Hands Free Travel Reading Light has 3 LEDs in a row, is worn around the neck and shines light from the chest. Since the light is coming from in front instead of the side, it easily lights up 2 pages of a hardcover book and also a Kindle DX in portrait or landscape. The  Beam N Read LED 6 Deluxe Hands Free Light has 6 LEDs in a row for an extra wide and extra bright light that also handles projects that need wider light like knitting and quilting in the lap.


----------



## Josh_Stallings (Mar 18, 2011)

I just received my Belkin book lite

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Clip--Reading-Light-Kindle/dp/B003HKRVAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1301513662&sr=8-8

I really am impressed, the light coverage is wonderful, I do have to watch what way I lay or it can be too bright on my slumbering wife. It is easy to position and relatively light. Over all I am very impressed. It was a bit more expensive than others but seems worth it.


----------

